# To Team, or Not To Team?



## Wasteland (May 5, 2011)

Regardless of expertise, traveling can be a dangerous endeavor. Working with another person can be greatly beneficial to yourself and to others. But what about the disadvantages? 

Pros:

-The more people in a group there are, the safer you are.
-More people means more supplies.
-More people are more entertaining than less people.
-More things are available to do as a group.

Cons:

-The more of you there are, the more noticeable you are.
-Groups can get loud.
-Groups need more food and water to survive.
-The more people, the slower the group.

These are just a few pros and cons to traveling in a group. In your opinion, is it generally better to travel in a group? Why or why not? If so, how many people are in your ideal group?


----------



## L.C. (May 5, 2011)

mix it up. solitude is no good for you for long periods of time. i like it by myself because i can eat, smoke and get drunk on about 20 bucks. also if you don't know the group yoummay not be safe at all.


----------



## SkyeDawg (May 6, 2011)

Yeah I've only known a couple really hardcore old guys who travel totally solo. It gets REALLY boring at times unless you're a natural hermit. 

Friends keep you EMOTIONALLY warm and safe.


----------

